
J.Bridenstine/NASA: Katherine Johnson passed away this morning at 101 years old. - mxfh
https://twitter.com/JimBridenstine/status/1231946829962584065
======
davidhyde
I highly recommend watching Hidden Figures (2017) which tells an amazing story
about how the human computers of the 60's emerged from obscurity and
ultimately introduced NASA to software development. Katherine is at the center
of the story, the rest is history.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404733)

